# [solved]Can't mount cdrom

## donjames

Hi,

I can't seem to mount the cdrom on  my Gentoo machine with SCSI hard drives.

The cdrom drive has an IDE interface.

I used to be able to mount the cdrom drive by:

```

mount /mnt/cdrom

```

Now, I get an error message:

```

Mount: you must specify the file type

```

So, now I type:

```

mount -t iso9660 /mnt/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

```

And I get the message:

```

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist.

```

When I do:

```

ls -al /dev | less

```

I notice that there is no cdrom, hda, hdb, hdc, or hdd.

The cdrom is IDE and the hard drive is SCSI.

I installed a SCSI cdrom drive and I can mount this drive, but not the IDE drive.

Anyone got a clue about what's going on here?

Thanks,

Don JamesLast edited by donjames on Wed Feb 07, 2007 2:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dan

what do you have in /etc/fstab for them?

example for 2 cdroms...

you could use something like

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

or 

/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

or even all 4 together would not cause a problem

----------

## donjames

Hi,

Okay.

On my gentoo computers with IDE hard drives, the cdrom will mount.

On my one gentoo computer with a SCSI hard and an IDE cdrom drive, the cdrom will not mount.

The line in fstab is:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom    auto   noauto,user    0  0

```

I have enabled support for SCSI cdrom.  Could this be causing the problem with the IDE cdrom?

Sincerely,

Don James

----------

## NeddySeagoon

donjames,

You need IDE CDROM support for IDE CDROMS, or you need to use SCSI emualtion, which has been depreciated since kernel 2.6.0

You will also need to configure the IDE section of the kernel to support your hardware.

----------

## donjames

Hello,

The IDE section of my kernel IS configured to support CDROMS. 

I just checked it.

thanks,

Don James

----------

## donjames

Hi,

Well, I screwed up.  I had cdrom support turned on in the kernel, but I didn't have IDE support turned on for the chipset on my motherboard.

Duh!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for reminding me.

Sincerely,

Don James

Henderson, Texas USA

----------

